# Orbeas "Lifetime Warranty"



## Inferno218

So my 2008 Orbea Orca had developed 2 stress fractures in frames top tube. I thought it was the bottom bracket first because the sound was directly under the saddle. After inspection of the frame the LBS found the 2 cracks that are directly on the seam of the carbon top tube.

To be fair, my frame does have some clear coat pealing off on the seam of the top tube, but I have heard of many things to cause this.  I have heard sweat, sports drinks and bike racks can all cause the clear coat to come off.

Orbea says the frame is not going to be warrantied because they think the frame failled due to a crash. Not True! I have a perfect picture of me racing this bike 9 days before I mailed it in for warranty where you can see the clear coat missing. I will also post up close and detailed pics of the frame they sent back.

It was a good bike while it lasted, but a frame that falls apart in 8 months and 2,000 miles should be warrantied if you ask me... Buy Orbea with caution.

<img src="https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6366/crackb.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>By <a target="_new" href="https://profile.imageshack.us/user/inferno218">inferno218</a> at 2009-05-21


----------



## -dustin

Man up and admit the crit racing. Orbeas can't handle crit racing. Too extreme...too much Mountain Dew.


----------



## [email protected]

*Orbea top tube cracks*

My one year old Orca frame developed top tube hairline cracks after 3000 miles. Orbea will not warranty the frame , saying the frame has been hit by an object. This is not true! The frame cracked due to normal useage. I thought that I heard a crack sound when I applied pressure to the pedels during a hill climb and later heard a crack sound crossing rough railroad tracks. This area of the frame is very thin and is likely spot for a failure.


----------



## voodooguy

I was in the LBS about a month ago and they had an Orbea on the rack with frame cracks. Guess what... same story, Orbea does not stand up to their warranty. They said the frame fell in the garage. Gotta wonder about their policies on this.


----------



## zoikz

I don't know where they come up with these explanations. A team-mate had the same response when his Ridley broke. Told him he ran into the garage with the bike....wha? He doesn't even have a garage or a bike rack. Orca's are great bikes but boy are they fragile. I've heard a lot more stories like that. Apparently the Opal is much more durable and was specifically designed to survive crashes.


----------



## brentster

Thanks for posting this. I'll definitely steer clear of this bike.


----------



## HigherGround

Every time I hear about incidents like this, I can't help but be reminded of Jay Suslan. I suggest Googling his name if you're not familiar with his story. 

Disclaimer: I'm not trying to be an anti-carbon alarmist. Every material can fail under the right (or wrong) circumstances. I once had a pair of aluminum handlebars shear off at the stem, and I know several others who have had aluminum handlebars or stems fail, yet we're still riding aluminum.


----------



## Inferno218

Just got my final answer back from Orbea... The frame will not be warrantied.

I will not be buying Orbea ever again.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

steel is real.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Inferno218 said:


> Just got my final answer back from Orbea... The frame will not be warrantied.
> 
> I will not be buying Orbea ever again.


K, but the real question is, will you be buying a carbon frame ever again?


----------



## Inferno218

I already got myself a Cervelo R3. It is much more stiff than the orca. The squoval design looks to be a much better design. 

The "seams" in the orca top tube seem to be a weak spot for many.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Inferno218 said:


> The "seams" in the orca top tube seem to be a weak spot for many.


Pun intended?


----------



## X'd Out

Please post a close up of the cracked area, because it is not clear in your picture. It looks like you have about 1 inch of clear coat and paint missing on the seam just above the Orbea name, but it is hard to really tell from this picture.

If you do infact you do (and it is not just a shadow) then I am not surprised that Orbea would not warrenty the bike. 

Let us see the close up so we see exactly what you are saying....


----------



## Inferno218

X'd Out said:


> Please post a close up of the cracked area, because it is not clear in your picture. It looks like you have about 1 inch of clear coat and paint missing on the seam just above the Orbea name, but it is hard to really tell from this picture.
> 
> If you do infact you do (and it is not just a shadow) then I am not surprised that Orbea would not warrenty the bike.
> 
> Let us see the close up so we see exactly what you are saying....


The frame is on the way back from Orbea. I will post pics of it when I get it back.


----------



## cpark

Just wonder why some CF Manufactures (like Trek, Specialized, Look and Time...) seemed to standby their product and some don't? Couldn't they even offer some kind of discount or repair???


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

cpark said:


> Just wonder why some CF Manufactures (like Trek, Specialized, Look and Time...) seemed to standby their product and some don't? Couldn't they even offer some kind of discount or repair???


Well we are taking the OPs word that the frame wasn't crashed. Maybe it was? I don't know the OP and have no reason to take his word for it--any Orbea reps here that have the other side to the story? Usually there is one.


----------



## X'd Out

*cpark*



cpark said:


> Just wonder why some CF Manufactures (like Trek, Specialized, Look and Time...) seemed to standby their product and some don't? Couldn't they even offer some kind of discount or repair???


I think your statement shows that each case is different, because the 1 case I know where someone had problems getting a bike warrentied and they had to fight and fight to finally get it done was with Trek, and my personal experience with Orbea when I had a problem with one of my frames, was it was was warrentied very quickly without any problems.

And there is a guy complaining about Time in the other builders forum. In fact I am sure if you look around the net you could probably find a complaint for most manufacturers from someone.

So I guess what this really means that if there is an issue that is clearly a manufacturing defect, that most manufacturers will do the right thing , but if it is not a clear issue then it is the luck of the draw.


----------



## cpark

X'd Out said:


> I think your statement shows that each case is different, because the 1 case I know where someone had problems getting a bike warrentied and they had to fight and fight to finally get it done was with Trek, and my personal experience with Orbea when I had a problem with one of my frames, was it was was warrentied very quickly without any problems.
> 
> And there is a guy complaining about Time in the other builders forum. In fact I am sure if you look around the net you could probably find a complaint for most manufacturers from someone.
> 
> So I guess what this really means that if there is an issue that is clearly a manufacturing defect, that most manufacturers will do the right thing , but if it is not a clear issue then it is the luck of the draw.


Agree 100% that's why I used a word "seemed" to stnadby rather that just standby.
As far as the issue with a Time frame goes, I've seen only one case in this forum.
And that was the case where a rider used 25mm tires (and it clears says in the manual no tire larger than 23mm) and Time still took care of him. He then cut the ISP post too short (again against the manual) with the 2nd bike causing the ISP to break....again his fault judging by the stories from the both sides.
I agree with you and there is always two sides to the stories however, it SEEMED like there are less cases of disputes with other builders....just my opinion.


----------



## identifiler

Let's face it, crit racing has ruined all warranty policies out there. Until North American racing is changed from gladiator racing a square box to actual road racing, then maybe things will change.

I am not suprised that a manufacturer does not change a frame at a true stress point. There are a few question you can ask yourself, is your bike still ridable ^ Sometimes, this is just clearcoat cracking, is it worth getting a Parlee fix (they do an impressive job for around 400$).

I, for one, can tell you that I am racing an Opal 09 and am very happy about it. This Opal is a replacement of an 06 Onyx frame that had cracked between seat tube and cranck box junction, and I did abuse this frame (no crashes but lots of power climbing on a trainer). The fracture was indeed at a material"s junction. The frame was changed and a fee was charged for going one step above in frame type. I even got offered an Orca but rather choose to upgrade my parts rather than the fram (I was looking for a stiff machine anyways).

My suggestion would be to cut a deal with the dealer and see if you can get cost plus parts transfer, he can arrange that a re-seller. If you are a crit racer, make arrangements before crashing or abusing, not after... part of being on a team IMO.

Also, if you are worried about warranty, don<t bother with any manufacturer except one: TREK. Had my Orbea not been replced, it would have been a madone, straight and simple.

Orbea was very nice to me in the process, it took forever but everyone worked it out and I explained from the get go that I was ready to pay for a waiver after all these years.

Last crit I saw, some bone heads were fistfighting in the back of the race... damn right I d never warranty their brain of they showed up at my emergency.


----------



## identifiler

> Also, if you are worried about warranty, don


...don't bother looking anywhere else than at TREK. All other companies will seriously question your frame. My orbea was easier to replace than my friends Look who has opened up all along the back of the integrated seat post (duh!)


----------

